# .30-06 ammo



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a bunch of random .30-06 ammo. Most of it is fairly old. The stuff in one of the plastic boxes are hand loads and to be frank, I have no idea what type/amount of powder they have, or bullet weight, etc... Located in West Jordan. If you’re interested in any of it, make me an offer and let me know.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Location?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

West Jordan


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe one of those winchester boxes is half empty. I'll double check all the boxes when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Buckfinder said:


> Sent you a PM.


Never got it. Can you send again?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Yes sent again.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Factory ammo is SOLD.


----------

